# OT - make your own motivational posters



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

http://bighugelabs.com/flickr/motivator.php


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

*Hey, this is fun!*

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=34622&stc=1[/IMG-LEFT]

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=34623&stc=1[/IMG-LEFT]


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

Oh dear lord!!! The first two are absolutely hilarious!!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Tee Hee Hee, this is fun!


----------



## Ruckdog (Jan 17, 2006)

Here goes nothing:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Heres anudder.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

*And a couple more:*


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Thanks for the link John :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, I knew we'd get some good ones from this crowd! :lol:!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

.....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

A couple of personal ones:


----------



## Ruckdog (Jan 17, 2006)

Here's a Star Trek take on another one of my Despair.com favorites:


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I like the Teamwork one.

Does data have chest luggage?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Those are great, folks! 'Course, I had to come to the Cyber Cafe and it's abyssmally slow server to view them.... 

John, would you be so kind as to email me those that you posted? I can't email them from here and the COMM Nazis have your site blocked...


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Next...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Email sent, Jeff.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^^^^^


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Hahaha!!! These are awesome guys!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Pic is about 50 years old. :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

beeblebrox said:


> Next...


That's great, Beeb's! You can prolly get a whole host of Motivational Posters from the Star Wars flicks. :lol: 


John P said:


> Email sent, Jeff.


Got 'em and with thanks! I appreciate the heck out of it, too. Those're great. Love your twisted sense of humor.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I was inspired by "Chad Vader".
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CiW838wNiM&NR :lol:


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

beeblebrox,

Thanks for the vector to Chad. Inspired.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Could you perhaps save/upload that pic to Hobby Talk, beeblebrox? I can't see the images when they're done thru a free pic hosting site like Photobucket or most personal websites...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

:lol: Great stuff!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Excellent! Thanks for that, beeblebrox! I appreciate it.


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

Mr. Brox, that was funny.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Actually my name's Jerry. But most people call me...Jerry. :wave:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Uh, Jerry, that is a great sign! I feel motivated.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Y'know, I've seen that Statue of Liberty shot many times and just had the thought that old copper should be green not black. Steel is red, Silver is black, and copper is green.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Red is grey and yellow white,
But _we _decide which is right...


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

terryr said:


> Y'know, I've seen that Statue of Liberty shot many times and just had the thought that old copper should be green not black. Steel is red, Silver is black, and copper is green.


The surface oxidation (patina) on copper is indeed green — in fact, the Statue of Liberty is only 120 years old and its copper skin has been greenish for some time already. But an artifact that's been exposed to the elements for a couple thousand years could be encrusted with God-knows-what. IS THERE AN ARCHAEOLOGIST IN THE HOUSE?

And now, back to our regularly scheduled program:


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

terryr said:


> Y'know, I've seen that Statue of Liberty shot many times and just had the thought that old copper should be green not black. Steel is red, Silver is black, and copper is green.


Not if said copper has been through a nuclear attack and a few eons of time...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Jerry, now that so true!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)




----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

And on a related note;


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

*My Submission*


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

Two more!



















John


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

*Poking fun at myself...*


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Those're great, fellas! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)




----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*Marlowe*

Check the news, your poster is already obsolete


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

OK, that's it on anything politically real-world related. While I find it somewhat humorous, it's going to get someone a Time Out next time it's brought up.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

KUROK said:


> Not if said copper has been through a nuclear attack and a few eons of time...


You've seen copper that was in an atomic blast eons ago?

Whenever I watch those science shows the old statues they find are all green, whether they're underground or underwater.

Maybe the matte painter couldn't do green.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Those're great, Jerry! Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Jerry! :lol:  Damned, I pissed my pants. Thanks, Jerry! :tongue:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

*****


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)




----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Those're great, Fellas! Thanks. Never hurts to get a smile goin'.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Here's my stab... incidentally I'll be using this picture for our holiday cards:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

-----


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Real family photos:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

NOT a family photo...


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I REALLYneeded that, John. Laughted to tears, and wet pants!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I don't know....looks good on him..... :jest: 

Another fine one from the EX-President of the Universe!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Found this on another site;


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Whoa!  

Oh, HECK yeah! I think that just became my favorite of the Motivational Posters.... :devil:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Mmmm...Daddy like. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Beeblebrox is Griffworks son? :freak: 
I just went blind!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

You are so confused.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

When am I not?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

...purity of essence...P.O.E.?...O.P.E.?... :freak:


----------

